# [SOLVED]Nowy baselayout i problemy

## rastman

Nie wiem za bardzo jak opisac problem. W skrócie. Zainstalowalem sobie nowy system i wszystko ladnie pieknie az do momentu wlaczenia update calosci. Zaczely sie problemy z net.ppp0. Przy wlaczaniu neostrady dostalwalem info, ze net.ppp0 jest wlaczony, ale nieaktywny. Skojarzylem neostrade z baselayoutem, bo byla wymaggana jakas tam wersja. Skojarzylem tez, ze niedawnbo go apgrejdowalem. No i.. stad domysl, ze to tego wina. Polaczenia z intrernetem pod linuxem nie mam. Tak wiec szybka zmiana na windowsa, download baselayout-1.12.12, wrzucilem do distfiles i reemerge, a raczej downgrade. No i po tym downgrade dostaje pelno cxzerownych informacji, ze kolizje nastapily teraz. W etc musialem zaktualizowac jakies 10 plikow konfiguracyjnych i tych z init.d. No ale wszystko ok. System znów dziala w miare ok (dostawalem jeszcze jakas informacje, ze chcialo mi przeskanowac partycje roota przez e2fsdk). No i teraz system wlacza sie juz bez problemow, nie mam warningow, ale po normalnym starcie net.ppp0 internetu jak nie bylo tak nie ma. reemergowalem juz ppp i uaegle.atm. Co jeszcze moge zrobic? W pliku resolv.conf nameserwery zostaly takie, jakie byly. lsmod wskazuje prawidlowo modem tak jak przed tymi problemami. Jak moge sprawdzic przyczyne nie dzialania internetu? net.ppp0 rusza juz bez zadnych warningow..

---

boże.. za głupotę się płaci.. nie przeczytałem, ze takie roznice meidzy baselayoutami sa. Zrobilem zatem znowu update tdo 2.0, chcialem wszystko poustawiac.. no a tu przy restarcie zaraz przed ladowaniem sie wszystkiego dostaje cannot execute /sbin/rc.. I kicha. Jak to najskuteczniej naprawic? Mam dostepne tylko livecd bez dostepu do internetu :/

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Połączone dwa posty.

Kurt Steiner

no i kolejny edit. Dzieki livecd downgradeo'walem baselayout. No ale co, jesli chce znow upgrade zrboic? W przyszlosci bedzie to nieuniknione. Zaznaczam ,ze juz raz restarowalem, za pierwszym razem ggdy robilem upgrade, system, i wtedy nromalnie sie zbootowal. No a teraz takie kwiatki. Wyglada to mi na cos takiego, ze po downgrade i upgrade jakies configi nie chca sie juz teraz wowgrywac.. uprzednio po zmienie wersji w etc mialem o wiele wiecej plikow do aktualizacji.

edit: openrc znowu musialem emergnąć. Teraz dostaje info: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688519-highlight-ppp+inactive.html

Ktos wie co z tym zrobic?

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by rastman on Tue May 13, 2008 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Drwisz

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

Powinno pomóc.

----------

## rastman

tak, tak rozilem to, wszystko ok, jednak net.ppp0 nie startuyje jak powinien. Czy ktos uzywajacy neostrady na tym forum juz migrowal i dziala mu wszystko w porządku? Jesli nie, to moze ktos sprobuje?  :Smile: 

----------

## largo3

Moja działająca konfiguracja /etc/conf.d/net dla neostrady i modemu Sagem. 

```
config_ppp0=( ppp ) # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa' ) 

link_ppp0='0.35' # Dla Neostrady VPI=0, VCI=35

pppd_ppp0=( updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='abcde@neostrada.pl' # jeśli jeszcze nie mamy to wpisujemy 'rejestracja@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='abcde' # do rejestracji hasło 'rejestracja'

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

modprobe -q ueagle-atm # lub 'modprobe -q speedtch' jeśli mamy Thompsona

return 0

fi

}
```

Zamień "abcde" na swoją nazwę użytkownika i hasło. Czasem modem nie zdąży się zsynchronizować przed startem net.ppp0 i trzeba później ręcznie nawiązywać połączenie.

Jeśli masz Sagema zobacz też dokumentację:

```
bzcat /usr/share/doc/ueagle-atm-1.1-r2/README.bz2
```

----------

## rastman

uzywasz baselayout-2 i openrc?

----------

## mentorsct

rastman - ja mam neostrade na sagem fast 800, mam własny poradnik. Zobacz co robiłem zaraz po instalce gentoo z livcd.

Przenieś pewne katalogi na zewnątrz "/usr/portage" [w /usr tworzysz katalog distfiles]:

```
mv /usr/portage/distfiles /usr/portage_distfiles

mv /usr/portage/packages /usr/portage_packages
```

Ustaw w "/etc/make.conf":

```
DISTDIR="/usr/portage_distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage_packages"
```

Ściągnij plik "portage-latest.tar.bz2" (przykładowo stąd ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/snapshots/) i umieść go w "/usr".

Wykonaj:

```
cd /usr

rm -fr portage

tar -xjvf portage-latest.tar.bz2

emerge --metadata
```

Jak to juz zrobisz to następne czynności jakie ja robiłem to:

- pobrałem z kompie z netme gentoo-sources

```
emerge -pvf gentoo-sources
```

 To ci pokaże w konsolce wszystkie pliki potrzebne do pobrania oraz gotowy link zeby to pobrac.

- pobrałem genkernela

```
emerge -pvf genkernel
```

 j.w

Gdy to juz miałem zbudowałem nowe jądro 2.6.24 genkernelem. Po kompilacji dodałem nowy wpis do gruba odpaliłem system z nowego jądra i zrobiłem to: [gdybyś chcial sam sobie konfigurować kernel to takie opcje są potrzebne do tego]

```
ATM

Networking --->

Networking options --->

[*] Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM)

[*] Classical IP over ATM 

[ ] LAN Emulation (LANE) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[M] RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols

Firmware loader

Device Drivers --->

Generic Driver Options --->

[*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

[*] Prevent firmware from being built

<*> Hotplug firmware loading support

[ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages

Obsługa USB (z reguły to jest już w większości jąder)

Device Drivers --->

USB support --->

[M] Support for Host-side USB

[M] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

[M] OHCI HCD support

[M] UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

Obsługa modemów (w jądrze 2.6.16 obsługa modemów Sagem F@st 800 została dodana do oficjalnego wydania kernela)

USB DSL modem support --->

[M] USB DSL modem support

[M] Speedtouch USB support

[ ] Conexant AccessRunner USB support

[M] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem

[ ] Other USB DSL modem support

PPP over ATM

Device Drivers --->

Network device support --->

[M] PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

[ ]PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]PPP filtering

[*] PPP support for async serial ports

[M] PPP support for sync tty ports

[*] PPP Deflate compression

[*] PPP BSD-Compress compression

[ ] PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

[ ] PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] PPP over ATM
```

To tyle jeśli chodzi o jądro.

Oprócz tego w systemie musimy jeszcze zainstalować:

    * baselayout (>=1.12)

    * linux-atm (>=2.4.1),

    * ppp (>=2.4.3-r15 z flagą 'atm'),

    * ueagle-atm (>=1.1; gdy posiadamy Sagem),

    * speedtouch-usb (>=3.0.1.2; gdy posiadamy Speedtouch) 

W pliku /etc/conf.d/net trzeba dodać:

```
config_ppp0=( ppp ) # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

link_ppp0='/dev/null' # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.35' ) # Dla Neostrady VPI=0, VCI=35

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='login@neostrada.pl' # jeśli jeszcze nie mamy to wpisujemy 'rejestracja@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='password' # do rejestracji hasło 'rejestracja'

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

modprobe -q ueagle-atm # lub 'modprobe -q speedtch' jeśli mamy Thompsona

return 0

fi

}
```

Jeśli nie ma pliku /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 to robimy dowiązanie do net.lo

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
```

```
ls -alh /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 cze 22 04:12 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

Dobrze byłoby gdyby nasz linux dostawał adresy serwerów DNS od peera. W tym celu musimy zrobić odpowiednie dowiązanie:

```
rm /etc/resolv.conf

ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
```

Możemy w końcu spróbować uruchomić połączenie. Upewniamy się, że dioda synchronizacji na modemie świeci się światłem ciągłym i wpisujemy:

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Running preup function

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       Running pppd ...

 *       ppp0 received address 83.28.2.91

Jest to nalepszy sposób na neostrade pod gentoo. Nie zapomnij o dodaniu flagi "atm" przed kompilacja ppp. Jak to zrobisz na normalnym czystym systemie prosto po instalacji z livecd to baselayout w najnowszej wersji bedzie ci śmigał jak trzeba i openrc tak samo. 

Zeby nie wstukiwać za kazdym razem /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start z konsolki wpisz sobie 

```
rc-update add net.ppp0 default
```

 Mam nadzieje ze ci sie to przyda co tu napisałem. Pozdrawiam.Last edited by mentorsct on Tue May 13, 2008 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

@rastman:tak.

----------

## rastman

Super dziala! No ale warningi denerwujące:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                               [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Running preup ...

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   received address 83.30.231.186/32

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

```

Ktoś sobie z tym poradził?

----------

## largo3

Z tego co czytałem na forum to wina openrc/baselayout, które niezbyt dobrze sobie radzą ze startowaniem PPP.

Jak na razie pozostaje się przyzwyczaić.  :Wink: 

BTW: dodaj [SOLVED].

----------

## rastman

Tez mi sie o uszy obilo, ale mislalem ,ze moze jednak  :Smile:  W kazdym razie jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc. No i pozdrowienia dla jutrzejszych maturzystów. Tymczasem spadam sie uczyc.

edit: no a jak  :Smile: Last edited by rastman on Tue May 13, 2008 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

@rastman: Ty też?  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Ja to tam nawet nie zwróciłem uwagi na ostrzeżenia, tylko na to czy sie IP pojawiło i net działa  :Smile:  mam nadzieje ze pomogłem. Pozdro i powodzenia na maturze. (kurde ja obchodze dzis 3 lecie matury hehe juz 3 lata po maturze a na karku 22 latek)

----------

## rastman

No pomoglo pomoglo. W zasadzie to wystarczyl sam config. Pytanie tylko po co tworzyc nowy katalog na distfiles? Nie lepiej wrzucic pożądany plik do oryginalnego /usr/portage/distfiles?  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

No tak mozna, w sumie to nie wiem po co to napisałem, ale chyba dlatego ze mnie tak kiedyś powiedział.

----------

## rastman

No i jeszcze ta kontrowersyjna opcja updetach. Nie mailem jej wczesniej, przed update baselayout, a internet dzialal poprawnie. Po apgrejdzie okazalo sie, ze dzieki tej opcji internet zaczal dzialac. Z obserwacji wynika tyle, ze kaze ona czekac na polaczenie, dzieki czemu po zakonczeniu uruchamiania sie ppp0 dostajemy informacje o adresie IP.  No tylko ze to jest uciazliwe przy boocie, bo czasem modem sie nie zsynchronizuje od razu i przy ladowniu tego modulu trzeba czekac nawet 20 sekund. Ciekawe czy istnieje jakis zamiennik do tego? Ja juz wolalem moje wczesniejsze: backgrounding... no i po kilku sekundach polaczenie sie nawiazywalo i nie trzeba bylo czekac. O ile przy uruchamianiu manualnym opcja updetach jest fajna i przydatna, tyle przy boocie z checia zastapilbym ja inna, tylko jak? Niestety sam tego nie wymysle  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

To jaki ty masz modem? Ja mam fast 800 i od kąd mam baselayout najnowszego to przy starcie czekam ja wiem jakies 5-6sek nie więcej.

----------

## rastman

tak, tak - te 20 sekund to byl skrajny przypadek  :Smile:  Mam nowy sprzet, wiec system uruchamia sie bardzo szybko, za czym modem nie nadąża, wiec dlatego przy ppp0 musze relatywnie dluzej czekać. Tez mam sagema. Chodzi tutaj o ta kwestie, ze wczesniej laczylo sie w tle, wiec zanim zdazylem sie zalogowac, polaczenie z netem juz bylo.

----------

## largo3

@rastman: Jakoś znajomo wygląda bug 221903.  :Wink: 

Czy masz w /etc/rc.conf zmienną rc_parallel ustawioną na YES? U mnie to mocno przyśpieszyło start systemu.

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services
> 
> # in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we
> ...

 

----------

## rastman

Heh, teraz to jeszcze pare sekund bo ujrzeniu Desktopu internetu nie ma. Tak wiec problem rozwiązany z nawiązką  :Smile: 

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> Super dziala! No ale warningi denerwujące: Kod:
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart 
> 
> ...

 

W OpenRC z GITa problem już nie występuje, pozostał jedynie waring

```
WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting
```

----------

## rastman

No to tylko troche poczekac i juz bedzie pieknie.  :Smile: 

----------

